
Ask HN: If my company rejects my patent filing, can I resubmit after I leave? - billconan
Suppose I have an idea through work at a company.<p>I try to submit this patent through the company. But the company&#x27;s patent board rejects the idea, thinking its insignificant.<p>In this case, Can I still submit the same idea when I leave the company? (Because this idea was developed with the company&#x27;s resource during work time.)<p>Thanks.
======
moonbug
They almost certainly own the IP if you produced it during the course of your
employment activities. That they give it zero value is too bad, but may mean
they'll be amenable to license it to you.

------
wmf
No, because the company owns it.

